# Windows 7 setup and VistaPE using grldr



## sklm (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,
I am new in this forum.

Please help me to find out menu.lst entries for installing Windows7 and running windows vistaPE from a usb flash disk.

So far I did this:

title 09 - Windows VistaPE
root (hd0,0)/boot
chainloader (hd0,0)/bootmrg

for this I have VISTAPE.WIM in the root of the flash disk.
I renamed the bootmgr to bootmrg

title 12 - Start Windows7 Setup - Load bootmgr From USB-HD 0 - Partition 0
root (hd0,0)
chainloader (hd0,0)/bootmgr

for this I have INSTALL.WIM in \source folder.

Now in both entries it is trying to install the windows7. I am unable to use VistaPE

Please help me.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

To find the menu.lst file you go to /boot/grub/menu.lst. I am not sure what else you need from this.

Cheers!


----------

